# Year 'round Halloween Stores!



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

seems like a cool stoe. Wish I had one near by to me. Wish the site offered some goods for sale though.
If I was closer I would visit.


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

I'm sure there must be others but I only know of the Halloween Club here in 
Los Angeles and there are 2 of them just a few miles apart. One of them has some AWSOME props, of course they come with an AWSOMELY large price tag.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

i wanna go!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Bonz said:


> I'm sure there must be others but I only know of the Halloween Club here in
> Los Angeles and there are 2 of them just a few miles apart. One of them has some AWSOME props, of course they come with an AWSOMELY large price tag.


Do they have a web site?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

They have a website www.halloweenclub.com, but when I went to check it out, it's not working. They do have TONS of stuff, but like Bonz said, for TONS of money. But it's nice to walk around and check out their props and stuff for ideas. Plus it's one of the few year round stores.


----------



## rainy (Dec 16, 2005)

We have one store in Portland Or thats open all year....sort of. He's only open on saturday 12:00 to 4:00 most of the year. the good part is he saves a lot of damaged goods for me and makes a nice package deal on it.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Our local year-round Hallowe'en store went belly up last year!

The owners declining health was the biggest factor, lack of steady income was another...


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Wish we had one here. I do remember they had something of the sort in Gatlinburg Ten. if anyone can verify that. It might not be there anymore I haven't been there since I was 10.


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

I think there is one in Worcester Massachusetts called "Halloween Outlet" but I have to check out their website to see if they are still around.


----------

